# Roval Wheels



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

What is the take on Roval wheels? 

John


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

I have had the roval fusee star wheels and now have the roval fusee SL wheels. two co-workers of mine have also had the fusee star wheels.

The wheels are awesome

I had 1500 miles on my fusee star wheels when I sold them, and had never trued them. Same story with both co-workers and their star-hub wheels.

My fusee sl wheels are awesome too, the freewheeling mechanism they use is ingenious and simple, like a chris king ring drive, but the freehub and hub both have a floating toothed ring that engage with eachother under a light spring force behind each of them, so even if one locks up it just starts working like a chris king hub.

They are not the lightest for the money, and they are not the cheapest in their class, but when is the best stuff?

My only problem with them is the ignorance I run into when people told me they wouldn't trust those plastic star hubs. Why have an opinion on something you know nothing about?


----------



## kooratz (May 4, 2008)

mikbowyer said:


> My only problem with them is the ignorance I run into when people told me they wouldn't trust those plastic star hubs. Why have an opinion on something you know nothing about?


They're not plastic.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

kooratz said:


> They're not plastic.


wow

I hope you're not trying to tell _me_ that.


----------



## kooratz (May 4, 2008)

mikbowyer said:


> wow
> 
> I hope you're not trying to tell _me_ that.


What are you trying to tell me ?


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

i'm saying the annoying thing was listening to ignorant people tell me about the plastic hubs

they were ignorant because they assumed the hubs were plastic

then you told me they weren't plastic

which I must have known because I called someone else ignorant because they had thought that


----------



## kooratz (May 4, 2008)

Your American English don't read so well. 

From your post it is not obvious that you are aware they are not plastic, only that you're annoyed with people telling you they wouldn't trust them.



mikbowyer said:


> i'm saying the annoying thing was listening to ignorant people tell me about the plastic hubs
> 
> they were ignorant because they assumed the hubs were plastic
> 
> then you told me they weren't plastic which I must have known because I called someone else ignorant because they had thought that


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

That ocean and its way of changing intended inflections.

what is it?
Cheers?


----------



## kooratz (May 4, 2008)

mikbowyer said:


> That ocean and its way of changing intended inflections.
> 
> what is it?
> Cheers?


Ride happy on those Rovals and don't let the naysayers under your skin!

Pacific not Atlantic, way down under....


----------



## jcnoble5 (May 18, 2008)

mikbowyer said:


> i'm saying the annoying thing was listening to ignorant people tell me about the plastic hubs
> 
> they were ignorant because they assumed the hubs were plastic
> 
> ...


Kinda sounds like that one scene in the Princess Bride...Iocane Powder...Wesley...anyone..


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

jcnoble5 said:


> Kinda sounds like that one scene in the Princess Bride...Iocane Powder...Wesley...anyone..



that mik guy is also an expert in bike fitting.


----------



## sworksmark (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys, I have the Roval Classique Carbons and have had problems with the carbon delaminating on mountain descents in N. GA. Specialized termed it user error (?) and charged me wholesale $575 to replace. They are gorgeous wheels but Specialized sucks blaming me for their manufacturing error.


----------



## kooratz (May 4, 2008)

sworksmark said:


> Guys, I have the Roval Classique Carbons and have had problems with the carbon delaminating on mountain descents in N. GA. Specialized termed it user error (?) and charged me wholesale $575 to replace. They are gorgeous wheels but Specialized sucks blaming me for their manufacturing error.


You gave in too easily. Perhaps the heat generated in braking on long descents is the problem. Not your doing.... 

How did they explain user error to you ?


----------



## sworksmark (Sep 15, 2008)

They gave no detail, however, I bought the bike (new) on ebay from a Specialized shop in New England (actually an employee of the shop) who was dumping their 07 inventory. So technically I'm without a official bill of sale. So, my LBS helped me out by at least getting Specialized to let me have wholesale price and didnt feel if I pressed Specialized I'd get anything.

Still, makes you wonder if they screw guys that buy their bikes used it would affect the market value of their bikes. I love my bike but am unimpressed with Specialized after the sale support.


----------



## jsevey (Sep 21, 2008)

*Rovals < Ksyrium ES*

I have a set, they squeel like a pig on braking, tried a few pads.... The upside is they spin up quickly, dampen well and are a good set of wheels. However, I cannot see a major advantage over my Ksyrium ES wheels. Road over 2300 miles this year on the Ksyrium ES and just over 2000 on the Rovals thus far, used them both for racing and training during the season. Like them both, but for the money prefer the Ksyrium ES. Putting my Ksyrium ES on my cyclocross.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

sworksmark said:


> They gave no detail, however, I bought the bike (new) on ebay from a Specialized shop in New England (actually an employee of the shop) who was dumping their 07 inventory. So technically I'm without a official bill of sale. So, my LBS helped me out by at least getting Specialized to let me have wholesale price and didnt feel if I pressed Specialized I'd get anything.
> 
> Still, makes you wonder if they screw guys that buy their bikes used it would affect the market value of their bikes. I love my bike but am unimpressed with Specialized after the sale support.



Given the fact that Specialized would have yanked the shops dealer status had they found out about employees selling leftover product on Ebay(a big no no in the dealer agreement) I can only imagine that the shop said that the bike was purchased on Ebay from a private seller........thereby voiding any and all stated or implied warranties. Be thankful that Specialized didn't tell you "Tough luck"

I deal with them on a daily basis they're better to deal with than the internet Intelligentsia would lead you to believe.


----------

